# What Size Tv For 298Re Bedroom



## ktm3ten (Jul 26, 2011)

Any know what the max weight or size of TV that can be installed in the 298RE Bedroom. Ours has a sticker that says "LCD TV Mounting Location" but doesn't indicate what the max size or weight is. Any ideas? Thanks


----------



## MT MIke (Aug 13, 2011)

I've put a 26" Vizio (had it from previous trailer) in mine. Used a low-profile tilt mount for it. I do take it off and lay it on the bed when I am traveling, as the wall flexes some. Not sure what they put behind the wall for backing, but I don't think it is real thick. Can't remember right now how long of screws I put in, but I know they didn't come out the other side of the wall. The 26" is about as big as you can go without interfering with one of the door openings. Might squeeze a 32", you'd have to measure.

Mike


----------



## ktm3ten (Jul 26, 2011)

Great, will install this weekend and post photos. Thanks for your help.



MT MIke said:


> I've put a 26" Vizio (had it from previous trailer) in mine. Used a low-profile tilt mount for it. I do take it off and lay it on the bed when I am traveling, as the wall flexes some. Not sure what they put behind the wall for backing, but I don't think it is real thick. Can't remember right now how long of screws I put in, but I know they didn't come out the other side of the wall. The 26" is about as big as you can go without interfering with one of the door openings. Might squeeze a 32", you'd have to measure.
> 
> Mike


----------



## 14kbiz (Aug 4, 2011)

ktm3ten said:


> Any know what the max weight or size of TV that can be installed in the 298RE Bedroom. Ours has a sticker that says "LCD TV Mounting Location" but doesn't indicate what the max size or weight is. Any ideas? Thanks


Make sure you double check the position of the mounting block behind the sticker with a stud finder or by knocking on the wall BEFORE you put in the screws. My sticker was off a little bit and one of the screws for the mount missed the block. Luckily it was one on the bottom and I only have a 20" led so I just hung it with 3 screws.


----------

